# Bedham Mission, Sussex - July 2014



## LittleOz (Jul 10, 2014)

Chopper's recent visit here served as a timely reminder that I'd had this one sitting on my list for too long. So, finding myself with a day off and a bit of decent weather I hopped on the bike and ventured into darkest Sussex...

History blatantly copied from wiki

The small schoolhouse was built by local landowners and the Church of England to provide elementary education for children from the hamlet and surrounding area. Built in the style of a chapel it doubled up as the church on Sundays. The single room was divided by a curtain for infants and senior classes. At the end of the school week the chairs were turned to face the east and ink pots removed from the desks. In the 1930s services would be held there once or twice a month by the Rector of Fittleworth, with one of the local ladies playing the harmonium 





































































As always, thanks for looking.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 10, 2014)

That's a stunning little place. I really love places like this and your photos are spot on


----------



## Big C (Jul 10, 2014)

Lovely setting for a nice day, teamed with a rag on the bike..

Very nice too.


----------



## krela (Jul 10, 2014)

You've got some lovely shots there!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 10, 2014)

Love the second shot mate.


----------



## Cachewoo (Jul 10, 2014)

Very nice, lovely shots m8


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 11, 2014)

The rector of fittleworth ey? Now there's a title! 
Splendid photography, and brilliant weather to go with it! Thank you


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 11, 2014)

So peaceful and you,ve captured spot on.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 11, 2014)

Amazing, looks like a lovely setting too. Fantastic shots as always!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 11, 2014)

Lovely little location,some lovely shots too, I enjoyed that! 
Thanks


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 12, 2014)

I love this place, every time someone posts it fuels my desire to visit, cracking shots..


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice one bud...


----------



## chubs (Aug 22, 2014)

really nice site this one! thanks man!


----------



## decker (Nov 1, 2014)

Delightful ..


----------

